# lucky kid



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

wow my son just called me from trackside , hes @ brickyard west of altoona pa , shooting pics of the 765 :smilie_daumenpos: man i am soooo jealous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im making him send me pics so & post them here so you guys dont post up the :ttiwwop:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

heres the trackside video:appl::appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, looks just like a real train!  Impressive load they were pulling, those diesels weigh a bunch!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing it.

Dan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice vid!

Once again, a scene with a couple of diesels subservient to an old (but powerful) steamer!

TJ


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

yea he loves berks suprising for an 18 year old kid , but his problem was he hung out with all us old modelrailroader guys & it rubbed off on him lol


----------

